# NEW with a Blackhawk



## Brute (Apr 15, 2008)

How are yall doing?

I'm new to the forum. Just purchased a new model Ruger Blackhawk in .357 with the 4 ?/8 barrel.

Goint to try to set it up for hunting. Looking for some good aftermarket parts, sights (some thing that is easy to see at night), grip, shoulder holster (can run in and such), bullet selection (hunting hogs and whitetail). Also looking to do a little work and smooth it up a little (what does that usually run and what will benefit the gun). Will be using it open sights.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 
Already ran into my first road block, can't get a hogue rubber grip with the finger slots.

Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from down in the swamp. Enjoy. You just don't see too many cowboy styled guns with rubber grips.:smt033


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome

Swap it for a GP100. Hogues are readily available and come standard on this years crop.

:smt1099


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*Grips*

I like the idea of the rubber grips for hunting. I had them on my 44 mag Blackhawk years ago. Your gun should serve you well. Single action is what most people end up doing for hunting, even if they have a double action revolver. Good luck with getting set up. Have patience


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I have that same revolver, in stainless, made in 1983.

Have you shot it with the stock wood grips? I think the wood ones are a lot more comfortable, especially with heavy loads, than the hogues.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Blackhawk*

Brute: Congratulations and Welcome. 
You and the Blackhawk need to get acquainted 'before' you modify.

Shooting, toting, will help you decide ?what? needs to be done. 
Shoulder holster will be fine, Cross draw may be better?

My Blackhawk .357 goes when I go and carry either side or shoulder holster. Just something different at times.

Practice until you are more than confident. :smt023:mrgreen:

Pictures:smt023 with range reports are good:smt033


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well, I can tell you a thing or two about the Blackhawk.

First of all, it is a sacrelige to put rubber grips on a single action. A fine gun deserves wood, ivory, or stag for grip material.

Shoot you gun before doing anything to. For hunting, stay with the 140gr~158gr bullet weights. My own practice is to sight in using a six-inch diameter bullseye at twenty five yards using a six o'clock hold. This keeps me pretty well on target for hunting use.

As to sights, I prefer black, and the flat rear blade of Bowen's or Millett's rear sight. The Millett is about $40 and easily installed by yourself. And it requires no alteration to the front sight.

Bob Wright


----------



## Brute (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas,

I have read about other people using the crossdraw also for hunting. Any brand suggestions?

Ya, the rubber grips would not be the same, but sure felt good. All I know these kind of rough feeling black grips have got to go.

Can you explain the six o'clock hold? Thanks


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Howdy Brute.............and Welcome from the Texas hill country :smt028


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Brute said:


> Thanks for the ideas,
> 
> I have read about other people using the crossdraw also for hunting. Any brand suggestions?
> 
> ...


With the six o'clock hold, the sights are aligned and the bullseye is perched on top of the front sight blade, or the six o'clock position on the clock face. This opposed to the center hold, in which the aligned sights are aimed directly dead center of the circular bullseye.

The six o'clock hold affords, for me, better sight alignment because it black sights against white paper. The center hold is black against black. I've found that using my sight picture, I'm pretty well on over varying distances.

Bob Wright


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a .357 Blackhawk with a 6 1/2 in barrel and use it for deer hunting here in Alabama. It's the perfect tree stand gun. I have a 4x32 NcStar scope on it with a Weaver clamp-on mount. I'm thinking about getting a different scope, the NcStar I have doesn't have the right eye relief. I have a red-dot also but I'm not sure I like it for hunting. Optimal range is about 50yds with a 1100 fps 158gr SJHP. I plan on trying some of Hornady's Leverloution 140gr flex tips rated at 1400 fps. Supposed to have more energy too. If you're set on rubber grips Pachmayer has what you're looking for. I'd stick with the wood though. Oh, I also use a bandoleer style holster, works well. Good hunting and BE SAFE!!!

Don


----------



## Brute (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks,

Good stuff. Killed a water snake and a couple cans this weekend. Pretty accurate out the box.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Brute said:


> Thanks for the ideas,
> 
> I have read about other people using the crossdraw also for hunting. Any brand suggestions?
> 
> ...


Galco makes an excellent holster for huntng the Single Action Outdoorsman (SAO). It works strongside or crossdraw. I owned one for my Vaquero and wore it as a camping holster.
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=2771&GunID=287


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

> Goint to try to set it up for hunting. Looking for some good aftermarket parts, sights (some thing that is easy to see at night), grip, shoulder holster (can run in and such), bullet selection (hunting hogs and whitetail). Also looking to do a little work and smooth it up a little (what does that usually run and what will benefit the gun). Will be using it open sights.


 Night sights? Someone night hunting? Ok, best sights going for a Ruger single action are the Bowen sights but they're not night time use ones. 
Grip...Rubbers don't belong ona single action with perhaps the exception being if it's a 460 or something along those levels. There's a LOT of aftermarket grip makers or these from ok, to GREAT. Thinner grips aor some with a slightly diferent profile will help. Just to individual to say. 
Holster...Not sure about any really good one. I think Unce Mikes makes one but I've never cared for any of thier stuff. I use Mitch Rosen andalthough his shoulder holsters are the hunting design, I'm sure he could incorportate the BH into it's design. Running withit while hunting at night? I use a Mitch Rosen "Sport" model for my single actions, especially while afield. Fnatastci fit and comfrt. Finest holster I've ever tried for them. A LOT better quality too. 
Bullets...See what works in your gun. What works in mine might not work in yours. and vise versa. I like hard cast myself but if I was going to something ele, I'd look at Hornady or Sierras which ahvealways worked well in my BH's. 
Action work...You can go with just a spring kit and some polishing (do NOT change angles!) or send it off for the work. I use Gallagher for my work but wouldn't hesitate using any of the other big names at all.


----------

